
Ask HN: I got a nasty job letter - someasian
Hi HN,<p>I am a final year CS student and an open source enthusiast. Recently, I started looking for jobs and applied to a few. One of them responded with a job letter just after telephonic interview.
The job offered to me was in a different company. I initially rejected but they convinced me saying that both companies have same owners. I did a lookup and discovered that they were right but I also found that they are just few months old and another different company exits with same address.
The company was nowhere visible except government registry and google play. ( They have some apps ).
While I respect their business ( which seems somewhat nasty to me ) and I just have to do the development part, I still have doubts on them.<p>So, My question is how should I tackle this situation ?
======
jdormit
Your first job out of college can potentially define the trajectory of the
rest of your career. If you're not pressed for time and/or cash, reject the
sketchy offer and move on.

Also, are you really going to be happy working for a company whose business
seems nasty to you? Even if you are "just doing the development part", some
part of you will always be aware that you don't like the work you are
supporting, and in my experience nothing is more motivation-sapping.

~~~
someasian
Looks like I got the answer. I definitely will not be happy. Thank you and
everybody else in this thread.

------
tomtompl
The simplest solution to me seems to just speak with them, vocalize your
doubts. In short - be honest with them and with yourself - you're after
getting some responses. If they will try to not answering - you immediately
know it's a red flag.

If they give you explanation - just do the research if their explanation makes
sense.

------
ardian_b
It was just one of them. Take it or leave it. You're still have some
opportunities out there. But better to speak with them until it is no doubt
for you to take / leave it. Good luck for your career!

------
gjvc
"If there is any doubt, then there is no doubt."

File that letter in the trash can and forget they ever existed.

